# Ready to go "full time" !



## EAL '72

We are ready to hit the road. First we must sell our home 70 miles north of Atlanta.... RV garage, pool, acreage!!!


----------



## WeekendRver

CONGRATULATIONS! Just one more step until you are free!

Safe Travels.


----------



## Tom Cooper

My congratulations! I hope you achieve your goal.


----------



## andrew_g

Congrats, Eal! Hope everything is going well and you're on the way to your freedom. 
A little bit jealous since we're just planning our great transition to full-timers


----------



## theboondork.com

I've been a full-timer, that boondocks most of the time in an Arctic Fox 27 – 5L which is a 30 foot fifth wheel, for four years. And I've never been happier in my life, every once in a while I write in my blog that if I won the lottery tomorrow I wouldn't change my lifestyle one bit, because I couldn't possibly be any freer or any happier than I am now.

But freedom comes with a price and for some folks it's not easy to make the transition from a structured life to a life where you're free to come and go as you please anytime you want. I talk to a lot of RVers in my travels and some of them make up a bunch of rules for themselves that they have to follow just because following rules is what they were used to doing in their normal life. 

For some folks it takes a while to realize that they don't have any place they HAVE to go, and no time that they HAVE to be there, so they tend to race from one national Park to the other as if their on a schedule, and they probably are, but they made it up themselves.

So take it from an old timer, slow down, relax, and make the trip just as much fun as the destination.

theboondork


----------

